# Clue suggestions needed



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Our game this year will be a sort scavenger hunt. Our theme is a funeral and guests have been invited because they are possible heirs to the dead uncle's fortune. The game will begin with the reading of the will. The first clue will be in the will. The uncle will mention in his will that his lawyer will be handling his estate. He will also make some derogatory comments about the lawyer's character and how he can be bought. So if things go well, the guests will start by trying to bribe the lawyer. The will goes on further to say that the old man didn't trust anyone and hid his money. So the object will be to find where he hid his fortune. I want the clues to lead up to finding an old stuffed sock (dutch people hide money in socks). Once the sock is found, the fortune will be presented to the winner/winners. But at that exact moment, our dead guy will pop up in his coffin and laugh and say, You didn't really think I'd leave anything behind did you? I used it all up while I was alive! *wicked laugh*

So, the first clue is to bribe the laywer (we have a friend coming dressed as a laywer who is helping us). Now for the rest of the clues. Where does the lawyer send them for the next clue? Only thing I've come up with so far is that one of the clues should be on the body haha Will be funny seeing the search the pockets of a dead man!

Another option I was thinking of is having a 'last request' in his will. Then they have to search for items to honor that request.

So, anyone feeling inspired?

MsM


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

I really like the idea of the funeral! sounds creepy.


----------



## Sexy Ladybug (Sep 17, 2009)

you could also have someone flip the breaker switch so all the lights go out all of a sudden at some point...


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice idea lady bug but we keep all our lights off and use candle light lol
Maybe a large fan with a gust of wind to blow them all out at once 

MsM


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

How about mention of a pocket watch on the body. Someone finds the pocket watch, and it's stopped at a certain time. There could be a note in it that reminded the uncle to check his other clocks if that one stopped. There should be another clock in the house that has stopped at the same time. Behind there should be another clue.


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Maybe the clue behind the clock is a cufflink....the one that is missing from the uncle's suit in the casket. Suggest that someone should put it on him. There could be another clue "up his sleeve"


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

I'm kind of inspired by what you said about a "final request"...

perhaps, that final request is actually envelopes for each guest (individual or even teams/couples) that have to perform a task, sort of like the tempt your fate game...but since he's an evil uncle harrassing them from the grave, they should only be bad fates/tasks! once they have completed the task (and no one else should know what each other's task is) then they get the clue that would lead them to the money or the next clue if you wanted to lengthen the game. 

I really think that this would be a good way of keeping people moving around and add another dimension to the game.


----------



## JamieMT (Sep 29, 2008)

We did a treasure hunt last year (Treasure Island theme), and finally decided to buy treasure hunt software to generate our clues. I have to tell you, it was super easy with that! I don't sell it, not an affiliate - but we used "Riddle Me" software. I don't remember the link, but you can do a search for it. There are some other software packages you can check out too - we just did a search for "treasure hunts" and "scavenger hunts". Much easier than trying to do it ourselves. 

Good luck - it sounds like a great party theme!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks guys! Those are great ideas! And I think Pieter has an old pocket watch! 
And combining the 'final request' with the search for his hidden fortune is also a nice twist!

So far I have the laywer, pocket watch, cuff link, and clock! That's more than I started with! Keep the ideas coming if you have them 

MsM


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

How about food or drinks???


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Bake a key into a cupcake and watch them all gorge themselves? hahaha Might work lol Or what did you have in mind?


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

try sending one clue to a hollowed out book. You can find them in novelty shops. a clue can be in the hollow book. Another clue can be behind a picture on the wall.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

That's a very good idea! One of our residents has a safe in the form of a book! Didn't think of that. Thanks! And I know where he bought it and its also not very expensive 

MsM


----------



## GoolGaul (Nov 29, 2008)

We do a hint hunt for the kids at our bash. Last year, I knew what some guests were going to be wearing, and they agreed to participate.

I also gave them a box of misc. stuff that they'd be able to use in getting the clues. 

We hid clues on top of speakers and under rugs, and even slipped into toilet paper roll, but the best by-far was the last clue, hidden in a helium balloon floating at the top of our 30 foot stairwell. 

We made all the clues plays on words and who-am-I type "I walk around like a man, but I like to eat cardboard and cans" was directing the kids to someone in an evil goat mask, for the next clue.

10 clues took them over an hour (it took me less time to set it up) and a big box of candy and little toys and a whole lot of dirty looks being dressed up as an evil jester buying a helium balloon with a note in it, at Dollar Tree


----------



## memamu (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah that could be cool... although how youd put clues inside food would be tricky....

You could hide one in a pillow ---- actually inside it, and give them a knife to open it.... will be messy.... but that could be part of the fun...

Clues in the toilet cistern?


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

You could use mirrors and have something about the reflection in the mirror showing the next clue. the guests would have to check all the mirrors in the house and see what is behind them.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

GoolGaul said:


> We do a hint hunt for the kids at our bash. Last year, I knew what some guests were going to be wearing, and they agreed to participate.
> 
> I also gave them a box of misc. stuff that they'd be able to use in getting the clues.
> 
> ...


So the clues were given by a 'person' every time?
I was wondering how I would be able to prevent them from discovering a clue out of sequence.

MsM


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

A hidden message that can only be read with a blacklight could be fun. Maybe have them go to a room that one of the lightswitches will turn on a blacklight and reveal a message you've written in fabric softner, or something similar. Have fun!


----------



## GoolGaul (Nov 29, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> So the clues were given by a 'person' every time?
> I was wondering how I would be able to prevent them from discovering a clue out of sequence.
> 
> MsM


a few clues are given out by people, they know when they hear the kids find clue #3, they'll be coming for him/her soon, so they can hide or otherwise prepare.

Some clues were in/on/under static objects, ie: in a balloon - that they had to use objects given to them in order to pop the balloon, on a speaker hanging high up on the wall - needing to make a human pyramid to get them, under a stage, in toilet paper, and at the bottom of the garbage. Places people just don't casually glance at, or better yet, in plain sight...

If properly planned, and people cooperate, you'll do fine.


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

My first time I did this, I had a bit of help from my brother in case the 20 some guests didn't get it, but we didn't seem to have a problem. Just after dinner was finished, we had a lamp that was set up with an overhead projector plastic film on it (can you still get those these days?? heehee) and it had a clue about bats that was projected onto the ceiling. There was a bat set up next to a stack of books on the fireplace mantle. ONE of those books was one that was carefully pitted out by my bro to hold a note. Yours could hold a key or the sock itself with the note inside that you mentioned earlier.

In our, the final part was the finding of the key to the ghost who was haunting the mansion....which was attached to a skeleton hand in our backyard pond. I remember the shrieks when I heard them find it...it was amazing...but not as amazing as when they realized that the MAB_N on the keytag matched the name on the storage shed in the back and they finally located the corpse I'd set up there along with his diary of his terrible demise.

Anyway, just ideas that might spur you along...if you aren't ready yet, don't worry.....I've done dozens of these and some years, it's the night before and I'm still adding clues  Have fun!!!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

great_ghoul said:


> My first time I did this, I had a bit of help from my brother in case the 20 some guests didn't get it, but we didn't seem to have a problem. Just after dinner was finished, we had a lamp that was set up with an overhead projector plastic film on it (can you still get those these days?? heehee) and it had a clue about bats that was projected onto the ceiling. There was a bat set up next to a stack of books on the fireplace mantle. ONE of those books was one that was carefully pitted out by my bro to hold a note. Yours could hold a key or the sock itself with the note inside that you mentioned earlier.
> 
> In our, the final part was the finding of the key to the ghost who was haunting the mansion....which was attached to a skeleton hand in our backyard pond. I remember the shrieks when I heard them find it...it was amazing...but not as amazing as when they realized that the MAB_N on the keytag matched the name on the storage shed in the back and they finally located the corpse I'd set up there along with his diary of his terrible demise.
> 
> Anyway, just ideas that might spur you along...if you aren't ready yet, don't worry.....I've done dozens of these and some years, it's the night before and I'm still adding clues  Have fun!!!!


Wow, that is really creative! Especially the part where they find the key and the number on it leads them to the shed! I hope I can come up with such difficult and creative clues. Thanks for posting.

MsM


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Hope it's still going well Ms Meeple.....I would love to see pics when you get through. I have several Dutch people attending my party this year again (many of them much older, and I might like to use your sock idea for my party....it would help bring a lot of people together if only SOME people had a clue about "the clues"...if you know what I mean). 

In any case, message me if you need anything more detailed or if you get stuck...but it sounds like you are well on your way. Best wishes for a very happy, and haunted halloween!!!!


----------

